# 26" silver king bike?



## ZOOK (Jul 4, 2013)

ok experts this is my 26" hawthorne silver king with id# 34165..this bike looks to be unchanged and original any thoughts of value or is it anything rare? please note 26"


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 4, 2013)

*24"*



ZOOK said:


> ok experts this is my 26" hawthorne silver king with id# 34165..this bike looks to be unchanged and original any thoughts of value or is it anything rare? please note 26"




Bike is a 24 "


----------



## ZOOK (Jul 4, 2013)

*silver king*

the bike is a 26" and not a 24"


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 4, 2013)

There all 24 inch that are able to fit 26 inch wheels. Mike is right 24 inch frames. Nice bike


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

vintage2wheel said:


> There all 24 inch that are able to fit 26 inch wheels. Mike is right 24 inch frames. Nice bike
> 
> 
> Vintage2wheel
> ...




Im confused... Thought all silverkings are 24 inch tire dia..


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 4, 2013)

They are.  But there is enough room to fit 26in as many people do in a custom type situation. 


Vintage2wheel
714-585-6183 voice/txt
Shaunroblee@gmail.com
Like our Facebook page
Search
Vintage2wheel


----------



## kccomet (Jul 4, 2013)

i didnt think 26 inch tires would fit the fender space


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 4, 2013)

kccomet said:


> i didnt think 26 inch tires would fit the fender space




I think we scared him off..


----------



## momona (Jul 4, 2013)

You guys are so mean!


----------



## ZOOK (Jul 4, 2013)

*silver king*

any guesses on what year my bike is?


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 4, 2013)

*year*



ZOOK said:


> any guesses on what year my bike is?




im no expert but looks like 34/35 style


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice bike! Ok, how much did it cost you? Was it a gift? Did you find it online? Was it at a garage sale? Did you find it at the flea market? 

      Yes, I also own a Silver King. I love the aluminum bikes!


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2013)

*size matters*

wellllll,I know where ther is a 26 inch hex tube that is original,they were from the 30s,were not sold through normal channels,they were offerd as a premium for winning a contest,only way you could get them,very few around


----------



## sam (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm told the 26" silverkings are considered post war models


----------



## spoker (Jul 4, 2013)

*siverking*

im told hextubes were later ones,with some exceptions


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh brother...
Your duralium is a '36 model, nothing rare, value 800 or thereabouts.
Chris


----------



## chitown (Jul 4, 2013)

*Late '36 - Early '37*

1936: Seat collar clamp, rain gutter fenders, no light, steel handlebars, Shelby skip tooth sprocket and chain







1937: No seat collar clamp, full rounded fenders with "Zep" light, aluminum handlebars, Monark sprocket with 1/2" pitch chain






Nice bike you have. I have a 35-36 Wards that's frame is longer than my other SK badged bikes, but both 24" wheels.

Chris


----------



## geech34-2nd (Jul 5, 2013)

*Silverking 26"*

The 26" wheels with 2.125 tires fit the 24" frames nicely when the fenders are removed. The only prewar 26" Aluminum Silverking was the 1939-41 Silverking 26X. Google "Silverking 26X" for pictures.


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Jul 5, 2013)

*Silver King*



geech34-2nd said:


> The 26" wheels with 2.125 tires fit the 24" frames nicely when the fenders are removed. The only prewar 26" Aluminum Silverking was the 1939-41 Silverking 26X. Google "Silverking 26X" for pictures.




How about the Silver King Camelback lightweight?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> How about the Silver King Camelback lightweight?




Are you serious?


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2013)

*absolutely!*



bikewhorder said:


> Are you serious?




indeeedyyyyyy


----------



## geech34-2nd (Jul 5, 2013)

*Camelback*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> How about the Silver King Camelback lightweight?




Yep, you're right. The Camelback was a Prewar 26" Aluminum SILVERKING. There is also some conversation on here about the Hex bars. They were post war, 1946 thru 1948. Maybe someone should start a thread about these bikes including pics & years.


----------



## chitown (Jul 5, 2013)

This catalog has listed 27x1.5" tires

There is yet another catalog pic of the M3 with 26" tires listed. 








I have the sudden taste for wild raspberries.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, I was not aware of that model.  It looks like if you could find a frame and fork the rest would be relatively easy to source.  Great, one more bike to be on the lookout for.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2013)

...or maybe not, whats up with that 27" tire size?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jul 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> ...or maybe not, whats up with that 27" tire size?




Well WTF??... Never noticed that before...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 5, 2013)

"...especially attractive to the person who really wants to ride *with the very least energy*."

bike! Do you have a Camelback M3???


----------



## bike (Jul 5, 2013)

*working*

on it...or maybe http://www.yikebike.com/


----------



## geech34-2nd (Jul 5, 2013)

*27" ??*

The Monark book sold by John Polizzi shows an ad for this model & it lists 26 x 1 1/2 double tube tires. Maybe different years had different sizes?


----------



## kingsilver (Jul 5, 2013)

*26" silver king bike*


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 5, 2013)

*A quick google search...*

...led me right back to the Cabe.  

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...rusty-Silver-King-Camelback-on-CL-a-while-ago

  Found in the bushes no less!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 5, 2013)

The Camelback in 27 x 1.5 sounds like it would be a really well balanced, fine handling bike. I'd love to have one of those. I think with the aluminum frame, camelback design and larger wheels, it would really ride nicely.


----------



## bike (Dec 4, 2013)

*Pictures down*

anyone have the catalog page showing 27x1.5 tube type tires??


----------



## chitown (Dec 4, 2013)

*Here ya go*


----------



## bike (Dec 4, 2013)

*Thanks!!!!!*

26 + 27 I would be interested in a 27" wheelset and or nos tire(s)


----------



## chitown (Dec 5, 2013)

bike said:


> 26 + 27




This one popped up a few years go. Epic craigslist find and bid battle with Joel the victor:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...rusty-Silver-King-Camelback-on-CL-a-while-ago

I think the sprocket it came with (attributed to Manton Smith most often) was original. I have seen them on several Silver Kings, mostly dating from late '35 to early '36.

Joel, If you ever wish to hand custodial duties (for a fee of some sorts of course) to a George Lewis nut... I'm your Huckelberry... or Blackberry in this case. One of the best finds of this millennium.


----------

